# Good universities in Australia?



## AjayNarang (May 14, 2012)

Hi, I'm Ajay Narang from Hyderabad, India. I did my BTech in computer science from CVR College Hyderabad. I want to do an MS in computer science in Australia or US. 

I want to apply to good universities where I can also most likely get admission  I passed BTech first class. Could anyone please suggest some good schools in Australia? Do univs give financial aid, as in some US univs? How expensive is Australia in general compared to the US?

I heard about the University of Wollongong from a friend who did his bachelors there. Any idea how its MS programme in computer science is? Thanks for your help!

-Ajay


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Quite a few Australian universities are in the top 100 of the world but American and British are ranked higher. Not sure about costs but Australia is considered expensive - not only in terms of uni but also in terms of everyday life. Average uni studies cost around $15k per year (sometimes more, sometimes less depending on the uni and chosen studies). 

Uni of Wollongong is not among the top universities but it is a good one too. Some good universities in Australia include National University in Canberra, University of Sydney and Monash University. 

As for financial aid - if you are Australian citizen, you are eligible for HECS loan which you do not need to start repaying until your salary has crossed over certain threshold (I think it is around $45 p/a at the moment)


----------



## AjayNarang (May 14, 2012)

Thanks, Dexter, for the detailed reply  A couple of quick follow-up questions: do professors/research labs hire masters students to help them with their research? (like a friend of mine in engineering is paid a stipend for helping out with some programming in a physics lab in a US univ).

And about Wollongong -- would you place it in the top 15 engineering schools? The reason I'm asking is I want to know if someone with my undergrad scores (first-class, probably in the top 20% in the class) should treat it as a hit/miss or a "safe" school (ie almost certain admission) when applying.

Thanks in advance!

-Ajay



Dexter said:


> Quite a few Australian universities are in the top 100 of the world but American and British are ranked higher. Not sure about costs but Australia is considered expensive - not only in terms of uni but also in terms of everyday life. Average uni studies cost around $15k per year (sometimes more, sometimes less depending on the uni and chosen studies).
> 
> Uni of Wollongong is not among the top universities but it is a good one too. Some good universities in Australia include National University in Canberra, University of Sydney and Monash University.
> 
> As for financial aid - if you are Australian citizen, you are eligible for HECS loan which you do not need to start repaying until your salary has crossed over certain threshold (I think it is around $45 p/a at the moment)


----------



## TutorIndia (Mar 2, 2013)

Australian National University is good one.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what type of funding and monetary help from government one can get as pr ?


----------



## BSC Nursing (Apr 14, 2013)

You may apply to Flinders University in Adelaide South Australia


----------

